# CL- Lathe (9x20) & tooling - $350 (Belmont, CA)



## DAT510 (Aug 30, 2018)

This was recently posted on CL.  Pretty good price for a 9x20.  

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/tls/d/lathe-tooling/6684487482.html

From CL:
__________________________________________________________








This is the Enco knock-off of the Emco C8 bench lathe that has been made by many, many manufacturers. Dimensions are typically listed as 9x20 (in actuality it's something like 8 3/4 x 19 1/2). Comes with assorted tooling and the like. Has change gears for thread-cutting. This one is old enough that the gears are made of metal, not plastic, which is nice. Weighs around 350 lbs.


----------

